

Show HN: A Drip of JavaScript - joshuacc

Over the past couple of years, I've been very impressed by Kale Davis's Hacker Newsletter and Peter Cooper's entire newsletter empire.<p>They're clearly meeting people's need to stay caught up on industry news without spending their entire lives watching HN and Twitter.<p>Their success has inspired me to try something similar. So I've just begun publishing a JS newsletter called "A Drip of JavaScript."<p>Rather than focus on the latest JS news (which JavaScript Weekly already does rather well), each issue is just a short article about some aspect of programming in JavaScript.<p>The newsletter is aimed at intermediate JS developers, or beginners at JS who already know another language.<p>Some of you might be wondering why I didn't just start a blog. I've found that there is something terribly compelling about having something just show up in your inbox without having to go looking for it. And I'm hoping that this will end up helping developers who want to improve their skills but don't have a lot of time on their hands.<p>If you have any feedback or suggestions, I'd love to hear them.<p>Thanks!<p>Newsletter: http://designpepper.com/a-drip-of-javascript<p>Issue 1: http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2cc20705b76fa66ab84a6634f&#38;id=ce9ce7921e&#38;e=36e087d5a5<p>Issue 2: http://us6.campaign-archive1.com/?u=2cc20705b76fa66ab84a6634f&#38;id=c8f1074cb2&#38;e=36e087d5a5
======
joshuacc
Clickable:

Newsletter: <http://designpepper.com/a-drip-of-javascript>

Issue 1: [http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=2cc20705b76fa66ab84a6634...](http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=2cc20705b76fa66ab84a6634f&id=ce9ce7921e&e=36e087d5a5)

Issue 2: [http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=2cc20705b76fa66ab84a6634...](http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=2cc20705b76fa66ab84a6634f&id=c8f1074cb2&e=36e087d5a5)

------
joshuacc
For those who were asking about an archive page, here it is!

<http://designpepper.com/js-drip-archive>

------
ZiadHilal
In issue 1, in the third code snippet within the for loop. Shouldn't this
code:

    
    
      finalParams[key] = defaultParams[key];
    

be written as

    
    
      finalParams[key] = paramObject[key];

~~~
joshuacc
I think you may be right. :-)

------
nashequilibrium
I enjoyed reading the two articles, very quick and two the point. As a python
programmer learning javascript , I like these little bits of info, hopefully
we can get the links to the previous drips. Thanks

------
AlexOrtiz201
You should consider making a section with all the older emails already sent.

~~~
joshuacc
I'm planning to do something like that in the near future.

------
czottmann
Good idea. Subscribed!

